# MTS and DCS on same track?



## VinceL (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried searching the archives, but my search kept timing out.  So, sorry if this topic has already been discussed.

I have been a 3-rail O gauge operator for quite awhile, and I run MTH's DCS and Lionel's TMCC on the same track at the same time.

My question is whether you can run MTS and DCS on the same track at the same time or do they interfere with each other?

Thanks.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would say no.  I understand the DCS is of its own, and is not operatrable with other systems.
Mike


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely no problem, as long as you run them at different times. If you want to run one DCS loco and one MTS, build two RRs.

Somewhere in the archives, there's a switchbox for connecting any one of DCC, DCS, or conventional power to the track.

Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a good question.  Since MTH DCS can operate under AC power and MTS does operate under AC as well, their might be a chance but of course there's no guarantee there are no long term impacts.  At the track level, DCS operates in the freqency range of .1 - 10Mhz.  If MTS runs at a different frequency (assuming it uses a carrier frequency like DCS) then it might be possible and safe to do.  I would probably try to run the TIU in Passive mode for this type of setup (i.e. just tapping into the power leads to the track and running those wires to the TIU output only.  If it uses a modified AC power like DCC then my guess would be that it would be less likely to work and work safely, but....

Good luck.

Raymond


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond,

MTS *is* DCC, a frequency modulated square wave..

Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark.  So much to know and learning more everyday.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif   Based on that I would bet it wouldn't work or work well.  Experiment at your own risk eh?  

Raymond


----------

